# Crocodile claws 5yo girl



## News Bot (Mar 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 22-Mar-10 09:00 AM
*Source:* ABC News

Northern Territory police say a five-year-old girl had her leg cut open by a saltwater crocodile in North-East Arnhem Land yesterday.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

she was lucky it didnt eat her..


----------



## MrBates (Mar 22, 2010)

As above, shes very lucky to have only suffered a cut to the leg ... Could have easily been death.


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2010)

Never knew crocs attacked with claws :?


----------



## Zoltag (Mar 22, 2010)

Or that police were sufficiently qualified to determine not only that it was a saltwater crocodile claw that caused the wound, that the claw belongs to the rear leg of the animal but also the length of the animal from such deductions.


----------

